# Logitech Z3-E DIN-Kabel zu kurz !!!



## finado (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute ,
habe seit neustem die Logitech Z3-E ! Habe aber schon am ersten Tag bemerkt ,dass das 9-polige DIN-Kabel zu kurz ist !
Kann mit jmd. vll. einen Links von einem Verlängerungskabel geben ?

Mfg
finado


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2007)

finado am 14.05.2007 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ,
> habe seit neustem die Logitech Z3-E ! Habe aber schon am ersten Tag bemerkt ,dass das 9-polige DIN-Kabel zu kurz ist !
> Kann mit jmd. vll. einen Links von einem Verlängerungskabel geben ?
> 
> ...



wo fehlt es denn an länge? also von wo nach wo? wenn es von der box zur soundkarte ist, dann kauf die einfach ein verlängerungskabel 3,5mm-klinke STEREO.


----------



## finado (14. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 14.05.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> finado am 14.05.2007 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein also das Kabel von Subwoofer zu den beiden Boxen ist zu kurz ich kannd ie eine box nicht vernünftig hinstellen da der subwoofer sonst rausfällt^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2007)

finado am 14.05.2007 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein also das Kabel von Subwoofer zu den beiden Boxen ist zu kurz ich kannd ie eine box nicht vernünftig hinstellen da der subwoofer sonst rausfällt^^




und das kabel ist an BEIDEN seiten 9pin? oder ist es irgendwo fest dran und nicht zu entfernen?  



und was heißt "rausfällt"? ich hoffe, du hast den sub nicht in ein regel gestellt oder so? stell ihn einfach unter den schreibtisch.


----------



## finado (14. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 14.05.2007 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> finado am 14.05.2007 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh dann werde ich den wohl mal unter schreibtisch stellen


----------



## finado (15. Mai 2007)

finado am 14.05.2007 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.05.2007 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok das war jetzt einfach nur dumm von mir ^^ Danke trotzdem ^^


----------

